# Cutting Boards



## Dave Winters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hard Maple and Walnut....


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW!!!  Those are really beautiful.  I like how the wood is wavy.


----------



## atsowers (Nov 25, 2009)

those are VERY COOL


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those are awesome!


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 25, 2009)

Very unique.  Love the patterns.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW, thats amazing Dave!!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 26, 2009)

Outstanding work.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent work Dave!!


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 26, 2009)

Now THOSE are some attractive cutting boards - best I've ever seen.  Great Job, Dave!!!

Dan


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think you need a better descriptor than just cutting boards.  Excellent work!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 26, 2009)

Neat.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Nov 26, 2009)

Breath taking


----------



## alphageek (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow that was NOT what I expected to see in this.. Very cool!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 26, 2009)

very nicly done, fine patterns and execution.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 26, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 26, 2009)

Great boards! What did you finish them with?


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Crazy great


----------



## Billman (Nov 26, 2009)

That's f'ing cool!


----------



## broitblat (Nov 26, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that (those) -- Spectacular!

  -Barry


----------



## artme (Nov 26, 2009)

Great segmenting, great colour contrast and great turning.


----------



## Dave Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

*Thank you all.....*

..... for the kind words! 
JB, They're finished with Mineral Oil. Slathered on and left on for 24 hrs. Turns the Walnut a nice chocolate brown.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just "Cutting Boards", not sexy boards, or supercrazycoolsensationalastonishingaweinspiringexaltedformidablemagnificentmindblowingintimidatingimpressiveoverwhelmingstunningwonderous board o' cutting awesomeness?


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 3, 2009)

more like "Cutting-Edge" Boards....ManyThanks for the inspiration!

What are you using for glue up?  are they biscuited?


----------



## Dave Winters (Dec 4, 2009)

> supercrazycoolsensationalastonishingaweinspiringex altedformidablemagnificentmindblowingintimidatingi mpressiveoverwhelmingstunningwonderous board o' cutting awesomeness?


Wow!
GoodTurns: Titebond 3. No biscuits...


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!! Very nice!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

